

All-Nighters: Miles to Go - edw519
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/02/miles-to-go/

======
pstuart
The worst part of insomnia (for me) is that I'm too tired to do anything
productive and that time is completely wasted.

------
malditogeek
"But anyone who has run a marathon knows that it’s not all science. There is a
huge mental component in the last six miles. Humans aren’t designed to run
that far."?

I think she should visit the Tarahumara
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarahumara>

~~~
cj
Humans aren't designed to run that far. But if you start running before you
can walk, I'd say your body could adapt pretty well.

~~~
hugh3
It's silly to argue over whether humans were "designed" to run that far. There
are some things we definitely _can't_ do, like jump fifty feet in the air or
outrun a cheetah or stay underwater for two hours. But running a marathon is
nowhere near the limits of human capability -- pretty much any able-bodied
human being under the age of fifty can get there with sufficient training.
I've never run a marathon but I've done a half and I'm planning a full one in
the next few years. Of course the mental component is a lot easier for the
happy-just-to-finish crowd like me than it is for anyone hoping to actually
finish at the front.

~~~
eru
> [...] or outrun a cheetah [...]

Outrunning a cheetah is actually pretty easy for a human over all but the
shortest distances.

~~~
hugh3
Unfortunately the typical running race between a human and a cheetah lasts
about five seconds and ends with a lot of teeth and claws.

~~~
eru
Not if you happen to have a big, pointy stick and know how to use it.

------
ericsessions
Because of insomnia, bedtime turns into a stressful event for me.

~~~
zackattack
I experienced the exact same problem and have it mostly cured.

<http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/02/how-i-conquered-insomnia/>

------
rubyrescue
written by an olympic hopeful marathoner - 2:32:59 best marathon time - wow! -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tera_Moody>

------
julius_geezer
Sounds awful, but I assume that it is rest that the body needs more than
sleep.

